
The reluctant Airbnb host: why I rent my spare bedroom to pay my own rent - Graham24
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/aug/01/airbnb-host-rent-housing-crisis-los-angeles
======
janesconference
Wait - this person is subletting a room in a rented house? How is it even
legal?

